# Online Proofing Service



## Leonard C (May 21, 2018)

Hi, I'm new to this forum so excuse me if i'm not in the right section. I have a question regarding an online proofing and sharing. I've taken photos of an event and I would like to put my images on line rather than print contact sheets, so that people can view them and then order the prints. Obviously I do not want them to have the possibility to right click save or copy the image online. The images are to be protected.  Can you please advise on any programs or online service which can offer this type of service. Thanks


----------



## Jeff15 (May 21, 2018)

Hello Leonard and welcome. There are quite a few online image sharing sites, one of the best known and the one I use is Flickr...


----------



## SCraig (May 21, 2018)

Just make them so small they would be useless for anything else, about the size of a contact sheet image.  Then let them steal them if they want to go to the trouble.


----------



## KmH (May 22, 2018)

Because of right click and screen shots there is no way online images can be protected from theft, other than as Scott recommends, making them so small it would be useless to steal them.
The only trouble is that making them that small makes them reduces their use as proofs too.


----------



## Braineack (May 22, 2018)

pixieset gets you your first 5GB free.  I use it.

preview is low quality, and they cant download image unless you give them a code, or you can set a price.  There's social media sharing tools so people link back to your pixieset gallery if they do share.  right click is disabled, but there's always ways around that, but the display image is web quality only.

They link with printing services like WHCC, so if a client adds photos to the cart, and checks out, their prints will come directly from the printer, and you get a share of the cash depending how you set up your pricing structure.


----------



## Olivia Green (May 24, 2018)

Pixpa and Pixieset are two of the best platforms for this. You will be able to upload your high quality photos, and they will automatically be downsized to a smaller version visible to the viewers. Even if the viewer tries to save, the photo will be of poor quality. The only way for the viewer to get high quality image would be to pay for it, after which he will receive the download link. You can even integrate with Labs to sell physical prints for the photos.
Hope it helps!


----------



## snowbear (May 24, 2018)

Braineack said:


> pixieset gets you your first 5GB free.


It looks like it's 3GB now (1,000 photos, they say)


----------



## Braineack (May 24, 2018)

snowbear said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > pixieset gets you your first 5GB free.
> ...



it may have always been 3GB.  I've paid the $20 a month fee for extra storage when I had a few gigs in a row, otherwise I tell the clients I delete the content after a while.  I want something a little more able to integration with an online gallery presence so ill probably move to a smugmug site or alike.


----------



## snowbear (May 24, 2018)

Braineack said:


> it may have always been 3GB.  I've paid the $20 a month fee for extra storage when I had a few gigs in a row, otherwise I tell the clients I delete the content after a while.  I want something a little more able to integration with an online gallery presence so ill probably move to a smugmug site or alike.


I was going to sign up for the freebie but I need a business name (not a problem) and website -- I wonder if Flickr counts.


----------



## Braineack (May 24, 2018)

that's what used, then i switched it to a FB page.


----------

